

 Gladiators' graveyard discovered - helwr
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6614479.stm

======
bbg
Similar theme:

<http://discovermagazine.com/2001/dec/featglad>

------
po
While an amazing find, reading this reminds me how twisted we - as a people -
are and have always been.

